# Beaucerons, anyone?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone here own a Beauceron? I thought I remembered some in the forum but I could be wrong. I am considering getting one for my next dog and trying to find Beauceron owners to get more of a feel of what it's like to live with them. I tried contacting the breed club for info but didn't get a response, I've already read as much as I could find but I'm hoping to get info from actual owners as well. I haven't been able to find any in my area, I've met a few at dog shows but that's it.
I'd be interested to know how they compare to GSDs as far as living with them, temperament, personalities, raising them, etc...


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband wants one. He has been around them before. To him, theyre like super GSDs. More athletic, bigger, smarter, stronger, etc.

I wanted a GSD first, so we have our GSD. When we can afford the initial price, we'll be looking at Beauce breeders again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Google Chiodo kennels, the owner is very much a Beauceron person and has experience with breeding working Beaucerons-and would be at least one good resource person. She may be able to put you in touch with some owners of working Beaucerons.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Annette (Bocron) had them I think, pm her for her experience?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I LOVE Beaucerons, would love to own a harlequin


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have owned a total of 15 Beaucerons over the last 20 years or so. They are not as much like a GSD as people tend to imagine. They are kind of halfway between a GSD and a Malinois as far as temperament goes. Fun to work though. They are very unforgiving in the face of correction they deem unfair. Much less social than a GSD once they are grown up. Mine would greet guests but would then leave them and come sit by me and look down their nose at them LOL.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Von Stephanitz brings them up in GSD in Word and Picture. I think he is tracing the roots of the sheepdog and through to all these different breeds, up to GSD. Another name is the "Berger de Beauce" or "Sheepdog of Beauce"

I have seen 2 of them, herding sheep, completely ignored me and my dog when we walked over, were engrossed in their work. Took command "BORDER" from a distance of 50 yards. They look very athletic.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Beauceron's are a breed I'd like to have some time too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a friend who travels back and forth to France , (is there as we speak) , does Ring, has a new French bred Malinois , and has had "ring" Beauceron for a long time. We are on the same page when it comes to dogs . They are stable , and responsive . Not all hypered up sporty , they live normal life .

When he gets back I'll ask him what lines he has.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

We've actually had THREE come through the IPO club. One was quiet and very docile. One had a slightly higher drive, but VERY handler sensitive, and the last was a very hard aggressive dog. The last was a danger, and not in the least bit balanced. Out of the three, none were balanced. The first was a nice pet dog. The second bit a young child in the home. The third was worthless. Well, I shouldn't say worthless. In the hands of a tough compulsion based trainer, he might have been OK. He didn't have a biddable bone in his body, and he could be handler aggressive. My only thought is that there is not a big enough gene pool/ breeders in this country to get any kind of consistency. From my experience, I would have nothing to do with them. They seem to be a total mixed bag.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nevermind. I looked it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beauce (Mar 9, 2013)

*Beauceron owner*

Hi, in case anyone else is interested. After seeing Beaucerons in France, I really wanted one, I did a lot of research on the breed but I dont feel that I really learned about their character. For experienced dog owners like anyone on this blog I am sure there wont be any problems. They are great dogs. Very intelligent. Quite similar to the Malinois.
Mine is 42kg- female, at the limit for the standard. I live in Spain and the breeder is great, with champions from France. 
I did not have much experience, and we took obedience classes. It took a few trainers, telling us the breed was too difficult for un experienced dog owners, this dog will always be "crazy" and un trainable... etc. We finally found someone who knew what they were doing and along with patience (they take a LONG time to mature) she has turned out great. 
They (mine anyways)are strong, move fast and very impulsive, I find it hard to predict her. one day she will ignore a cat and the next she will try to chase one. She is very sociable and good with other dogs, especially other Beaucerons, although we have NOT been able to socialize her with our cats.
They are NOT easy but everyone i have met who has owned a Beauceron, never have any other breed after. Also they are best when there is more than one. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Theyre supposedly a high drive breed. My fear is being outsmarted and over powered by one. My husband used to play with one all the time when he was younger. It was a jealous dog, sensiive and very affectionate, but worked very well and responded to commands quick as lightning, very sensitive to its handler. As with any dog though, of course it depends on the upbringing and handling. My husband is a very strong alpha and brings out a side of dogs, a level of obedience and emotional response, I cannot. I am not an alpha like he is naturally. So I really think it depends. Various experiences are helpful, but as with GSDs you really need to know what personality youre looking for.

LO


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

From what I read, they're not for me. Have you looked up Native American Indian dogs??? They live long and the breed standard seems less (I don't exactly know the word) stubborn...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Our trainer has beaucerons - I do like them, but they are different than GSD's. His are from herding lines so may not be "typical" of what you'd find out there...they are very drivey, stable, social but aloof, but I would call them handler sensitive. They will drop what they're doing with just a word from him. They're also very good with other dogs.

He has a very drivey GSD in the house now - I think that was a big adjustment!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just talked to a girl today with one. She got hers from Linda Richards in Canada. She co-breeds with someone named "t-bone". Her girl is friendly, looks like she works well. She said the normal large breed health issue, HD, ED but also mentioned the Beaucerons have a cardiac issue that you may want to look into more closely.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Adding a beauceron to my pack next. I'm visiting with some now who are the first I've met(besides a young pup) that have not been nervous or flighty. When the owner told them it was ok to meet me they gave me high fives and kisses. 

Video I took of male doing some tricks with his owner, and female.





Video of the male running with my male Doberman, first day they met.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ok so I will add Beauceron to my short list of other "likable" breeds.
Thanks for posting that video, he kinda looks like a dobbie in a shepherd body.


----------



## Laluna (Apr 15, 2013)

We just got an 11 week old Beauceron puppy. I am not an expert by any means, but for two weeks she has been with us, I can tell, they are highly adaptive, great with kids, very intelligent (she is already potty-trained, learned basic commands as to "Sit" "Down" "Come") Still working on "Go to your place". She was very fearful to go on walks for the first few days we brought her, but got over it and follows us on walks in the neighborhood. Still scared of other dogs but it is the matter of proper socialization, I believe. Of course, this is just a pup and we've had her for only two weeks, but so far it has been a great dog!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

laluna; if you can post some pictures of your pup, we would love to see her


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

love the videos. I've wanted a beauceron for a couple years now but I think it'll be a while yet before I can add one. Every time I see this thread pop up, it makes me want a Beauc even more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

spoke to my friend with the Beaceron on Friday -- here is Esa's web site index beautiful dogs .


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Why do I think of coconut cookies when I see this title? Ok, I admit, they are not ugly dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I train with somebody who has a Beauceron. The biggest concern she has is the finding a good breeder. That there are some working line breeders who don't pay attention to the total package. There's more to a dog than the ability to bite a sleeve.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with a lot of other folks here, they're on my short list! I spoke at length with a woman at a UKC show who was showing a harlequin (judge had to double check the standard on that!) and she couldn't say enough good things about the breed.

I've only met the one, but her dog was an absolute gentleman. Snappy on commands, high score in rally, stable as a rock and completely aloof to strangers. He would sniff you once and then you were as relevant to him as the chair his handler sat on. But he did radiate that sense of quietly contained power that often comes with a well-balanced doberman without the 'edge' that I see frequently on mals or shepherds.


----------



## Laluna (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is my dog. She is 3 mos old today, best puppy ever!


----------



## Laluna (Apr 15, 2013)

Just posted 2 pics! Extremely intelligent but quite very fearful of loud noises and dogs. After the third round of vaccination we'll try a puppy class for socialization. I believe, the breeders did not pay much attention to the socialization aspect. Consulted to several dog trainers, all stated that it is very common for puppies of this age and not hard to correct. Hope so!


----------



## beauceron7 (May 10, 2013)

Hello all.. i have two beaucerons. A 6 year old female, and 10 month old male, and im hoping to maybe be adding a third to the family by the end of the year. I love this breed, but i can say they certainly have their quirks. Lol. They are intense, and need somthing to do. They are very slow to mature, my girl didnt really calm down til probably 4 years old. My male has a harder, higher drive temperment, and loves when we are training, but is still a big clown too. I could really go on and on. They are also both very clingy, i cant go from one room to another with out them following me, unless i put them on a downstay! My young male, and my female when she was younger, loved to be in the middle of everyone and center of attention. My female however, after maturing, has become much more aloof. She is not afraid of people, but doesnt run up to love on people she doesnt know. When were at shows, she pretty much tunes everyone out and ignores everyone.

I have to ask, MustloveGSDs, i see you are in Houston, i am about 1 1/2 hours from Houston, and only know one other person around here with beaucerons. Who are the dogs in the video?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Laluna, thanks for posting pictures of your puppy! she's adorable!!!

Glad to be getting first hand experience from those with the breed! Still on my future list.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

beauceron7 said:


> Hello all.. i have two beaucerons. A 6 year old female, and 10 month old male, and im hoping to maybe be adding a third to the family by the end of the year. I love this breed, but i can say they certainly have their quirks. Lol. They are intense, and need somthing to do. They are very slow to mature, my girl didnt really calm down til probably 4 years old. My male has a harder, higher drive temperment, and loves when we are training, but is still a big clown too. I could really go on and on. They are also both very clingy, i cant go from one room to another with out them following me, unless i put them on a downstay! My young male, and my female when she was younger, loved to be in the middle of everyone and center of attention. My female however, after maturing, has become much more aloof. She is not afraid of people, but doesnt run up to love on people she doesnt know. When were at shows, she pretty much tunes everyone out and ignores everyone.
> 
> I have to ask, MustloveGSDs, i see you are in Houston, i am about 1 1/2 hours from Houston, and only know one other person around here with beaucerons. Who are the dogs in the video?


I only know of one woman in Houston with two beaucerons. Met her at the reliant dog show years back. At the time she had a harlequin female and a b&t male from Karla Davis. The dogs in the video are owned by a woman in Georgia I visited with for a week and am hopefully bringing home a puppy from this summer. I was very impressed with her pair!


----------



## beauceron7 (May 10, 2013)

Mustlovegsds..i know who you are talking about in Houston as well. My dogs are from the same breeder. Who is the breeder in Georgia? If you get a pup, will you be planning to show? Would love to finally have some competition in Texas!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

LoveOscar said:


> My husband wants one. He has been around them before. To him, theyre like super GSDs. More athletic, bigger, smarter, stronger, etc.
> 
> I wanted a GSD first, so we have our GSD. When we can afford the initial price, we'll be looking at Beauce breeders again.


really they are smarter? and stronger? why weren't they the choice of police departments? crowd control? prison dogs? Have you met decoys that have worked a lot of them and many gsds? The weights seem to overlap btw. The only one I have ever met was nothing like the above. I am sure the ring ones are nice dogs. But to make that statement....


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

beauceron7 said:


> Mustlovegsds..i know who you are talking about in Houston as well. My dogs are from the same breeder. Who is the breeder in Georgia? If you get a pup, will you be planning to show? Would love to finally have some competition in Texas!


I would love to show but my main priority is sports. The lady in GA's name is Michelle. This will be her first beauceron litter and it is mainly for working homes. 



pets4life said:


> really they are smarter? and stronger? why weren't they the choice of police departments? crowd control? prison dogs? Have you met decoys that have worked a lot of them and many gsds? The weights seem to overlap btw. The only one I have ever met was nothing like the above. I am sure the ring ones are nice dogs. But to make that statement....



She was just expressing her husband's personal opinion. I enjoy the breed for many reasons and think its like looking back in time being around them as my Doberman descended from the breed.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I love Beauces but their slow mental development and need for a LOT of yard space has kept me from getting one. Susan Bass is by far the best breeder in the USA, and there are some great breeders up in Ontario. 

At the end of the day, I would trust my life with a shepherd over a Beauce any day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Speaking of...I am helping a man in Houston rehome his 3 year old beauceron. If anyone is seriously interested please shoot me a PM. This is a large male who won't stop maturing until around 4-5. He has been assessed by the Houston SAR club and could do live or cadaver searches. I brought him out to our IPO club the other evening and he didn't care about any of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow! he is handsome!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> wow! he is handsome!


I have cute video of him, just gotta get it on the computer!

Really sweet dog...goes right up to people and showers them with kisses. Jumped right into my car without hesitation. Not crate trained and has separation anxiety. He's just been a spoiled pet for 3 years.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Super handsome!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

ATTN Chi Canine!

Beauce for Re-home (Chicago, IL area): 3 year old Male Intact Beauceron, BALL CRAZY and so a prospect for detection, advanced obedience, agility.. Also, tested well for herding. Energetic (NOT a couch potato). Conformation and Obedience trained. Loves to ride in the car. Would love a job to do. Big boy, very social, 1 Major in AKC Conformation. Owner wants to meet future home and would like to place in a 500 mile range from Chicago area and owner willing to drive that radius for right home. PM Owner directly regarding "Q" Michael Liposcak Here is "Q"s pedigree: WebGeneal 4.6h








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1176395988000.22622.1771111224&type=1&theater


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jae said:


> ATTN Chi Canine!
> 
> Beauce for Re-home (Chicago, IL area): 3 year old Male Intact Beauceron, BALL CRAZY and so a prospect for detection, advanced obedience, agility.. Also, tested well for herding. Energetic (NOT a couch potato). Conformation and Obedience trained. Loves to ride in the car. Would love a job to do. Big boy, very social, 1 Major in AKC Conformation. Owner wants to meet future home and would like to place in a 500 mile range from Chicago area and owner willing to drive that radius for right home. PM Owner directly regarding "Q" Michael Liposcak Here is "Q"s pedigree: WebGeneal 4.6h
> 
> ...


 
MAN! He is beautiful! Wish I were closer. I'd do some serious begging my husband for this guy!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did security patrol work with beauc's and beauc/dobe hybrids the company bred for their kennel. They were pretty intimidating looks wise. Some of the dogs were the strong serious type, some where nervy, preffered using their GSDs. Bottom line your more likely to find a GSD, Mal or Dutchy thats decent then you are a Beauc.

They look cool though.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Arghhhh i would be all over this if I still lived in the Midwest. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Was the breeder contacted regarding the re-home?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

bocron said:


> Was the breeder contacted regarding the re-home?


According to the Facebook post I saw on the Beauceron group, yes.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

The 2 i seen in protection training are a lot like a high drive working gsd i did not see them do any serious protection work though like they were not at that level yet. Both breeds could probably be difficult to handle just depends on the dog. Gsds just have a huge variety.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Bumping this thread because Jack is in my possession now. He is up for adoption and I am looking for potential homes now. If anyone is seriously interested or knows someone that might be, please shoot me a message. US adoption only. References will be checked, a home visit done, and you must figure out transportation if you are not near Houston. This dog has been passed around and has been starved. He is 81 lbs right now and should be over 90 as a 4 year old. Serious inquiries only. He needs consistency and a forever home.

Here are some photos/video




















he's a dream at the vet and for blood draws


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I met one that was imported from France. Severe bilateral hip dysplasia at an early age. The breeder was very cold to the owner and said it was "her fault" not the genetics. 

Otherwise the dog was very nice. VERY intense, confident, and powerful.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I wanted one, but I am a gsd pplz now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Bumping this thread because Jack is in my possession now. He is up for adoption and I am looking for potential homes now. If anyone is seriously interested or knows someone that might be, please shoot me a message. US adoption only. References will be checked, a home visit done, and you must figure out transportation if you are not near Houston. This dog has been passed around and has been starved. He is 81 lbs right now and should be over 90 as a 4 year old. Serious inquiries only. He needs consistency and a forever home.


I am so tempted right now... He looks awesome. Have you contacted the Beauceron groups?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicagocanine said:


> I am so tempted right now... He looks awesome. Have you contacted the Beauceron groups?


He's a great pet  His adoption will be handled privately and not through any organization. I am working closely with a Beauceron rescue individual in another state.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I am so tempted right now... He looks awesome. Have you contacted the Beauceron groups?


Go for it. Everything you've posted suggests that you're an awesome dog person/owner. It sounds like you two could be a heavenly match.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> Go for it. Everything you've posted suggests that you're an awesome dog person/owner. It sounds like you two could be a heavenly match.


Ditto!
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Man your videos make me not only still REALLY want my doberman but also REALLY want my Beauceron. My husband better get used to it lol because it WILL happen.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> He's a great pet  His adoption will be handled privately and not through any organization. I am working closely with a Beauceron rescue individual in another state.


There are some groups for Beauceron owners/fanciers like on Facebook etc, they may also know people looking to adopt one! 
For example: https://www.facebook.com/groups/526715304058154/


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow and they can herd? I'm in love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, MustLoveGSDs, I've seen that vet on Animal Cops! 

I hope he finds a loving home soon, he seems like a nice guy!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> Man your videos make me not only still REALLY want my doberman but also REALLY want my Beauceron. My husband better get used to it lol because it WILL happen.


What kind of Dobe are you looking for? I really appreciate the hardiness of the GSD with their double coat for all weather, but I reeeeally appreciate that dobes are not whiney, loud, and anxious like GSDs tend to be.



Chicagocanine said:


> There are some groups for Beauceron owners/fanciers like on Facebook etc, they may also know people looking to adopt one!
> For example: https://www.facebook.com/groups/526715304058154/



Yep, jack has been posted there


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

blackshep said:


> Oh my gosh, MustLoveGSDs, I've seen that vet on Animal Cops!
> 
> I hope he finds a loving home soon, he seems like a nice guy!


I love this vet! The pic is from open house for her new low cost vet clinic.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Bumping this thread because Jack is in my possession now. He is up for adoption and I am looking for potential homes now. If anyone is seriously interested or knows someone that might be, please shoot me a message. US adoption only. References will be checked, a home visit done, and you must figure out transportation if you are not near Houston. This dog has been passed around and has been starved. He is 81 lbs right now and should be over 90 as a 4 year old. Serious inquiries only. He needs consistency and a forever home.
> 
> Here are some photos/video


He is a very handsome Beauceron but what's going on here?!

I see Zelda and Prime but who is that black beauty?!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> He is a very handsome Beauceron but what's going on here?!
> 
> I see Zelda and Prime but who is that black beauty?!



Hey! 

I had Rogue my rescue bgsd for a while but she wasn't turning out for what I wanted in a pet and for competition so I rehomed her to an awesome guy with a pack of rescue dogs where she fits right in, and this black Dobe is my new IPO prospect. I've had her for a few months, we are working on our BH now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Hey!
> 
> I had Rogue my rescue bgsd for a while but she wasn't turning out for what I wanted in a pet and for competition so I rehomed her to an awesome guy with a pack of rescue dogs where she fits right in, and this black Dobe is my new IPO prospect. I've had her for a few months, we are working on our BH now.


What's her name? She's beautiful! :wub:

I love Dobermans, I know I will own one at some point but I have 4 in my life right now that friends and family own so I get my Dobe fix.


----------



## BasRouge (Jan 27, 2014)

Carriesue said:


> Wow and they can herd? I'm in love!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yep, beaucerons are shepherd dogs, they were bred for that purpose and to protect cattles from predators.

They can definatly herd:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> What kind of Dobe are you looking for? I really appreciate the hardiness of the GSD with their double coat for all weather, but I reeeeally appreciate that dobes are not whiney, loud, and anxious like GSDs tend to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




definitely wanting a black and rust male that is from working Doberman lineage. None of the showline dobies. I don't mind showline GSDs but showline dobies rub me the wrong way. Every single one I've met was like this mushy OMG I ADORE YOU PLEASE OH PLEASE LOVE ON ME!!!!! whereas the few working dobies I've encountered have been serious dogs. None of that crazy loves absolutely everyone mentality! I like my aloof dogs lol. But yeah definitely black and rust. Don't care for the reds.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BasRouge said:


> Yep, beaucerons are shepherd dogs, they were bred for that purpose and to protect cattles from predators.
> 
> They can definatly herd:




I think the similarities between the beauceron and the GSD is what drew me to them so much. And they're so pretty! AND I have permission to officially get a beauceron in about 2 years! maybe sooner!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> What's her name? She's beautiful! :wub:
> 
> I love Dobermans, I know I will own one at some point but I have 4 in my life right now that friends and family own so I get my Dobe fix.


Ninja  facebook.com/ninjadoberman if you want to follow her



KZoppa said:


> definitely wanting a black and rust male that is from working Doberman lineage. None of the showline dobies. I don't mind showline GSDs but showline dobies rub me the wrong way. Every single one I've met was like this mushy OMG I ADORE YOU PLEASE OH PLEASE LOVE ON ME!!!!! whereas the few working dobies I've encountered have been serious dogs. None of that crazy loves absolutely everyone mentality! I like my aloof dogs lol. But yeah definitely black and rust. Don't care for the reds.


That's funny..my ASL dobe is aloof and tolerant of people and would rather keep his distance. My euro WL is a kissy dog and would love all over you if she gets the chance!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Ninja  facebook.com/ninjadoberman if you want to follow her
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny..my ASL dobe is aloof and tolerant of people and would rather keep his distance. My euro WL is a kissy dog and would love all over you if she gets the chance!




That is funny. Definitely a switch from what I'm used to!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If anyone is seriously considering a Beauceron, there are currently several rescue dogs available around the US, I think they said most of the rescues will consider out-of-state homes, and I also know of at least one litter currently available with black/tan and harlequins. If anyone is interested you can find info through the Facebook group I linked to.


----------

